

Sony Mobile and Telefónica reinforce partnership - robin_reala
http://blog.digital.telefonica.com/?press-release=sony-mobile-telefonica-reinforce-partnership

======
Z3UX
Mozilla was very clever to partner with a big mobile telecom operator early
on. Through Telefonica we're seeing good acceptance by OEM! I'm looking to see
a Sony's equipment running Firefox OS than an Alcatel or ZTE... Still I'm
looking forward for Ubuntu Touch and Jolla's Sailfish but is there enough
market for everyone?

~~~
mtgx
If Mozilla is making a new revenue source from this besides the one they get
from Google searches, then it might be worth it even to have 1-2% market share
for them, as long as it's a viable business to use FF OS for the OEM's
involved.

Same goes for Ubuntu. Ubuntu is being used on only like 20 million new devices
every year, I think. If they can double that number with their mobile devices,
that would be _very good_ for them. In 2014 that will only be 1% of the
smartphone market.

